# Any idea?



## Barker14 (Nov 3, 2015)

I recently purchased a home and the previous owner left multiple burl logs that have been in a dry basement for at least 7 years. I am not sure what species they are. Some are de-barkerd and some are not. I have attached some photos in hopes that someone will be able to tell me what they are. Any information would be appreciated.

Have a great day!

Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2015)

WAG- looks like some type of pine to me.--Welcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## winters98 (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like tamarack


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 3, 2015)

Lodgepole pine was my first guess, doubt they are from NY.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 3, 2015)

Spruce? Definitely looks like an evergreen burl. Lucky getting those with the new house. All I got was a old table saw left in the garage.


----------



## Barker14 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you all. Mr Peet - we were told through conversations the previous owner got them from Alaska...not sure if that is the correct information.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2015)

I see Sitka Spruce Burl from Alaska advertised on a couple other sites regularly and those do look a lot like that.


----------



## Barker14 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses, seems that Sitka Spruce is likely.


----------

